# And this week's worry is...Poppy



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy has been doing incredibly well - happy, hungry, walking up to two miles at a time. Yesterday afternoon she was fine, ate her tea with gusto, played Hunt the Treat, and all as normal. Then around 6-7pm something changed. She was chilly, didn't want to move, refused a treat(!) and didn't eat all her supper at 8pm(!!). We went to bed early, and she snuggled with me under the duvet all night - again unusual, as she finds it too hot except in th depths of winter. This morning she is still not right, but she has peed and pood and eaten breakfast rather more enthusiastically. Her ears are cold, though, so I have wrapped a blanket round her. 

I'll try and grab a vet appointment when they open in an hour or so - always busy on a Monday, but they are very good about fitting us in. I'm hoping it is nothing major, but with her liver failure I am always fearing the next downward step... Wish us luck.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Poor Poppy. Hope she gets seen and that all is ok with her. 🤞 Good luck!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, after spending 45 minutes wondering why the vet was so slow to switch on the phones I spoke to the emergency call handler who reminded me today is a Bank Holiday! Now awaiting a call back from the vet - I don't think it is an outright emergency but need to know whether to up the steroids, or wait to see her vet tomorrow. Thank heavens for vets that run their own 24/7 care, and have access to all the records!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Your vet sounds like a treasure!

Thinking good, warm thoughts for little Poppy. And for you, too.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Fingers crossed and good thoughts for Poppy.
Sometimes it's a roller coaster, sometimes it's smooth sailing and well you get it, with chronic illness in the end it's always worrying. 
Hang in there 
I have Poppy and you in my thoughts, hopefully it's just a hiccup in the lowering steroids


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Poppy's so fortunate to have you. Hoping it's just a minor bug that blows over quickly.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Call back very quickly - my vets really are to be treasured! The vet agreed it could be over-exercising yesterday, and that increasing the steroids slightly for a few days might help and won’t harm. Neither of us felt it warrants an emergency visit now, but there are office hours appointments blocked out for emergencies with one of Poppy’s usual vets tomorrow, so I can call the main surgery to snaffle one if necessary. 

Pops was a lot better this morning in any case. She is back to begging for treats, so definitely going in the right direction. We did a very short walk, and will take it easy today. Slightly upset tum, so that may all be part of it. Knowing how quickly she went from not very well to intensive care back when it all started I am a bit paranoid, as you will all understand.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad to hear she's feeling better, and so happy to hear the relief in your voice.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m glad to read she’s doing better and that it might be related to over exercise and a little tummy trouble. Senior dogs with health issues are more delicate so you were right to worry and keep a close eye on changes in behavior. Hopefully she will be back to normal quickly. (((Hugs)))


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad her appetite is back. It sounds like you have a great vet.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, my vets are excellent. I don't mind spending so much money there when it goes into providing such an outstanding service. When Poppy was a puppy she licked all the plates in the dishwasher on Christmas Day, in addition to cadging far too much rich food from far too many people, with the inevitable results in the night. I phoned the vets at 6am and got one of the senior partners, who was wonderfully reassuring, said I was the sixth person already that day with the same issue, told me what to do, and that he would meet me at the surgery if she did not improve in a few hours. A good out of hours service is so important.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m happy Poppy is feeling better ! You really have a good vet.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Glad it's looking better. Sounds like you both need a quiet day.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Praying everything is OK.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Happy to hear that Poppy is doing better. Hugs to you and all your fur kids!


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

Hope Poppy is 100% soon!


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

So glad you have a great vet and hope that Poppy feels better!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck barks for Poppy to take it easy and enjoy the bank holiday. He wonders why banks even need a holiday as do I...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hoping this was just a minor blip and Poppy is feeling even better by the time you post again. Please tell your vets that we think they're marvelous and would love to have as amazing vets for all pet owners.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes - traditional term for a public holiday here.

Poppy is eating, but is still very subdued and not right, so I will make a vet appointment if only to rule out other nasties.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keeping you both close in my thoughts.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I phoned at 8.05am, and was offered an appointment at 8.40! Fortunately the 9.15 slot was also available, as otherwise it would have meant driving there in my dressing gown.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

en déshabillé very popular at the vets these last two days


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Thoughts and best wishes!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Just back - vet reckons it is tummy rather than liver, has given her an anti-nausea shot and stocked me up with yet more metronidazole and digestive paste. She is already perkier after the shot, so with luck she is on the mend. She used to get reflux and vomiting quite frequently, but it has been much better since she has been on four small meals of bland hepatic food - she may have found something else when I wasn’t looking, of course. Anyway, I am less stressed as I can deal with the squits - it was the thought it might be a step change in her liver function that really worried me.

(The paste is in a tube with tabs rather than a twist to dispense. Anyone know how to get it out without it squirting across the room?! Fortunately Poppy likes the taste and is back to being greedy, so was happy to lick it up wherever it fell.)


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

That's great news, fjm. Happy to hear that Poppy's feeling so much better that's she's taken to tidying up the house.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Good stuff !!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Glad she's doing better. I was worried right along with you. I have no easy answers for how to make the dispenser work properly other than deliberately putting it in another container and using a spoon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think I should perhaps point it into her bowl, rather than at the ceiling while squinting at the measurements...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Joy in Mudville!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wonderful vets are priceless. I am very lucky -father set up practice and each one of his kids are also vets. Each kid has their own practices but come together whenever needed for after hours appointments or just advice over the phone. Between the group it is usually no problem to see one of them quick.
Glad to hear that Poppy is on the mend - have had you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The Prevomax jab worked like magic - I think I have a couple of tablets of the same medication stashed away from last year, so must remember them if she has another inconveniently timed bout. She is still a little quiet, and has not yet done a poo, but is generally much happier. Oooff - things that would be just minor blips in a healthy dog loom large when you know there is a serious underlying condition.


----------



## Linda Bradley (Jan 5, 2021)

twyla said:


> Fingers crossed and good thoughts for Poppy.
> Sometimes it's a roller coaster, sometimes it's smooth sailing and well you get it, with chronic illness in the end it's always worrying.
> Hang in there
> I have Poppy and you in my thoughts, hopefully it's just a hiccup in the lowering steroids


God's Blessings for Poppy. Let us know how it comes and know we are there with.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Sending healing vibes your way and hoping Poppy is better each day. 🙏❤🐾🐩


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy was doing really well - yesterday she woke up happy and bouncy, and seemed back to normal. This morning she is lethargic and obviously feeling bleugh, so back to the vets we go...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hoping and waiting with you 🙏


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Just back with yet more tablets. Poppy has had another Prevomax jab, is now on Omeprazole for probable reflux, and I have a supply of the Cerenia tablet form of the Prevomax in case of emergency. She gobbled her lunch when we got home, which is good. Her vet thinks it is an episode to get through rather than a major change in liver function - he may do more blood tests at some stage but as most of her results were already off the scale there is limited information to be got from them. It would probably be more worrying at this stage if the values were falling, as that could imply it was packing up altogether. I may look at low ammonia protein sources, though - I don’t think we are at that stage yet, but probably better to start before she feels too lousy. But remembering how painful reflux and heartburn can be the answer may be as simple as that. Vet is reluctant to increase the Pred unless we have to as the Cushings symptoms have improved since we reduced it, but we may need to try it temporarily if the bleugh continues. It’s the old problem - if the bad guys don’t get you the good guys will...


----------



## desertpoodles (Feb 15, 2021)

I hope Poppy gets better soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She has bounced back this afternoon, thank heavens. I just hope it lasts this time...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fjm said:


> She has bounced back this afternoon, thank heavens. I just hope it lasts this time...


I hope so, too. ❤


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

In the States, they’re called National/Federal Holidays. (Government should actually work those days! Productively). Glad you are being extra cautious and taking Poppy for a checkup. Let us know what’s what.


----------

